

Steve Jobs' 'To all iPhone customers' letter removed from Apple website - rangibaby

I was reminded of this [1] after seeing the Nexus price drop; it turns out it was removed from Apple.com on April 20 this year [2]. Odd, but you can still view it on archive.org.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;hotnews&#x2F;openiphoneletter
[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;*&#x2F;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;hotnews&#x2F;openiphoneletter&#x2F;
======
adamconroy
What? Sacrilege.

